# Your ink usage per square inch



## Prodiger (Nov 12, 2016)

How much does your printer use ink per square inch? Let's say 300 dpi. I've noticed that people are saying that the cost is around 1 cent per square inch but I think it depends on the price of the ink, so it would be more accurate to calculate ink usage per square inch.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

Ink usage depends on the profile, there isnt a fixed number, there's more of a average ink consumption for most desktop printers, it is usually low so the price of a specific area depends on how much you pay for your ink, Most high volume
Printers apend more on paper then on ink. It is the most expensive consumable in sublimation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

A rough rule of thumb is 1 ml of ink used per square foot. 

You can easily figure the cost of 1 ml of ink. Then if you want square inch, divide by 144.

As mentioned, the amount used will vary wildly based upon the printer, profile and particular job.


----------

